# Anyone use DTG Shirt Company for POD Fulfillment?



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

I have been reviewing their site and their prices. The prices seem a bit high and they seem to nickle and dime you. But, it could be worth it if the services they provide are that good.

I currently use Spreadshirt and they just do not give me enough control over my business. DTG Shirt Factory looks like they will give me the control I want, but at a price.

Does anyone use them? What has your experience been? What do you like? What do you think could be improved? What is the final cost per shirt, on average?

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The major advantage to sites like spreadshirt is the instant ecommerce website you get to market your goods. Other than that, they are expensive, inflexible, and controlling.

DTG shirt factory sounds like a good option if you have your own sales channel. It doesn't look like they host websites. Have you seen their contract pricing? Hopefully it's better than the $100 a month fee retail alternative. That a lot to absorb unless you are doing 100+ shirts a month.


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

From what I have received it is $100 per month, plus extra for branding the shipping slips, plus around $6 each shirt for printing, plus the cost of each shirt which is not included in the per month nor printing price. It comes out to almost $10 per shirt plus the $100 per month fee...seems steep.


----------



## jeggers (Nov 22, 2006)

Drew, I'd love to hear what restrictions you are running into with Spreadshirt. I can't promise to fix them, of course. You can post them here or email me directly. I'm jeg at our domain. 

Best regards,
Jana


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

They are issues Spreadshirt is not interested in changing.


----------



## jeggers (Nov 22, 2006)

custeez said:


> They are issues Spreadshirt is not interested in changing.


How do you know?


----------



## SuperPro (Apr 17, 2009)

I ordered my sample T-shirt package from DTG Shirt Factory on February 10th and Today is February 23rd and I have not received it yet. I'm not sure my customers would be this patient. I think DTG will need to turn orders around faster if someone is paying them $100 per month. They clearly state it can take up to 5 days before printing and shipping your customers order. They also don't offer the best shipping methods to keep costs down for customers.

The pricing model they have is a little gimmicky and the prices do add up per shirt. If I don't get my sample shirts real soon I will choose not to use them.

I hope I get them soon and after that I hope that the services they offer get better as time goes on. Not looking to good as of right now.


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

Oh yeah....I forgot they charge you for samples.


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

jeggers said:


> How do you know?


I've asked before.


----------



## jeggers (Nov 22, 2006)

custeez said:


> I've asked before.


And I guess you don't want to try again? Since I don't know what your questions are, I can't address them. What I've found is that often times, the answer was "no", but we didn't fully understand the question. And then when we get into more details there are overlaps. In addition, we modify our directions from time to time, so whatever it is could have been subject to that. Finally, it could be in our longer term strategy, but a "no" for now. I can give you (directly) or the community some feedback on that. 

Thanks,
Jana


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

OK. I want to be able to have my customer’s information…their name, address, email address, what they bought. I’d like to be able to offer coupon codes and gift certificates. I’d like to be able to stuff shipments with freebies and/or advertisements. I’d like to be able to recommend other items (upsell) during checkout.

Now, SS tells me to “get a premium shop and then your customers can sign up for your newsletter”. I don’t need a premium shop to offer a newsletter. “You can buy coupons and resell them”. That is a really lame way to go about it. A simple coupon code to enter during checkout is the proper way to do it. Not force me to buy credits and then hope I have the right amount, etc.

There is currently no way to upsell during checkout.

I am looking for a printer who will allow me to do all of these things and still have room in the price for me to make a profit. SS prices are steep as it is, but I like the products. I simply do not have enough control over the business to make it grow properly. I have my own website and can setup a cart to do everything I need. I am looking to grow my business and SS is just getting in the way of that...which is a shame because I think the quality of the products is quite good.


----------



## skibum (Feb 19, 2006)

custeez said:


> OK. I want to be able to have my customer’s information…their name, address, email address, what they bought. I’d like to be able to offer coupon codes and gift certificates. I’d like to be able to stuff shipments with freebies and/or advertisements. I’d like to be able to recommend other items (upsell) during checkout.
> 
> I am looking for a printer who will allow me to do all of these things and still have room in the price for me to make a profit. I have my own website and can setup a cart to do everything I need.


Custeez,

Based on what you're looking to accomplish, I think you need to find a business-class Print on Demand service. The major consumer POD services like SpreadShirt, CafePress, and Zazzle cater their services to designers and artists. Individual designers and artists have much different needs than real businesses like yourself. Usually, designers and artists need someone to help them market their designs/ t-shirts. This is why the major consumer POD services focus so heavily on their marketplaces, and why they need to push their own branding vs the partner's branding. The trick is finding a company with a mindset closely matching you own. Then you'll be aligned with your vendor and you'll have a great, ongoing relationship. The features you want will also be the features your vendor wants because 1000's of their other customers are also asking for the same feature.

I think many designers and artists have found their perfect T-shirt vendor with SpreadShirt, CafePress, and Zazzle. However, real businesses and even serious individuals struggle with these consumer-oriented services. It sounds like you run a real business and this is probably why you're running into issues with SpreadShirt and the others.


If you have any other questions about the POD landscape, I'm happy to educate you to the best of my knowledge. I see a fundamental difference between consumer and enterprise Print on Demand, and I think you'll see this differentiation evolve and grow larger over the coming years. Partner with a business-class POD service and you'll be in good hands.


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

Thanks, skibum. I already have a printfection account. I will look into the services your company provides in more detail.


----------



## SuperPro (Apr 17, 2009)

An update: 

We finally contacted DTG Shirt Factory to find out about our sample shipment. 

The person who answered let us know that sometimes they wait to collect sample orders and then run them, that's clearly not what the site says, this is what it says:
"We have put together some sample packs that include 1 white shirt and 1 black shirt with white ink" Sounds ready to ship to me.
I would also think this would not be an issue since they are a POD company, right?

It has been a couple of weeks. We ordered on the 10th and today is the 24th. 

We've requested a refund for the samples we paid for since we were not able to get a tracking number when we called.

If anyone thinks we are being impatient or unfair for what we added to this thread let us know. We did not start this thread and it is bad luck for them for us to come across this thread with our experience.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

skibum said:


> I can't post much information about my own company, because it keeps getting deleted by the admins.


Because it keeps getting deleted by admins or because you know it's against the rules? 

Casey, you guys need to become a sponsor/preferred vendors. Then you can get banner ads, and make advertising posts about specialsl and giveaways. Then we all win. What else you gonna do with all that money you guys are making?


----------



## skibum (Feb 19, 2006)

It's difficult to educate custeez without mentioning my company. He's specifically asking for a commercial service we provide. I was trying to keep the post educational and on-topic. I will try harder to censor any self-promotion, I apologize. I've re-read the rules and talked with Rodney, so I have a better understanding now. I'm just so passionate about this business-class market, and I want to educate people because most people don't really know B2B POD services exist. I'll continue doing this without any self-promotion. Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

skibum said:


> It's difficult to educate custeez without mentioning my company. He's specifically asking for a commercial service we provide. I was trying to keep the post educational and on-topic. I will try harder to censor any self-promotion, I apologize. I've re-read the rules and talked with Rodney, so I have a better understanding now. I'm just so passionate about this business-class market, and I want to educate people because most people don't really know B2B POD services exist. I'll continue doing this without any self-promotion. Thanks.


I love your passion.

One of the reasons I think this forum is so large and popular is posters know they can ask a question here without getting bombarded with info-commercials.

If you're as good as you say ( and you are because I have used you), OTHERS will beat your drum for you, which is a better validation than hearing it from the horse's mouth anyway.

See, I've just done that.


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

skibum,

I never realized your whole API bit. Seems interesting and I will give it a good read. I am in the process of redesigning one of my sites which I intend to use as a template for two others. I am using wordpress as a CMS, with my own shopping cart (well, wp-ecommerce). Can this be integrated with your platform? Thanks for pointing out the services you provide.


----------



## SuperPro (Apr 17, 2009)

After 2 weeks DTG Shirt Factory
still never shipped my paid for samples.

They had a poor excuse and did return my 
money. I was at least hoping to hear they
had just been shipped but I guess 
they were not even produced yet. 

They made no attempt to keep my business or apologize.

I would not use them for production because when they go out of business, since this is how they run the business, you will be looking for another vendor and not able to fulfill customers orders for awhile. 

I also think what they publish for order turn around is way to long for customers to wait. A company should be able to turn it around quicker. I know they do not turn there samples orders around fast enough.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

DAmn Nugget lol You sound like its your company. lol what a sales pitch. I need people like you 


Flexibilty is important. We here this alot from are present customers.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

We have a system that way as well.


----------

